# Touchpad locked



## Kourtney (Apr 15, 2010)

I have windows 7 and my laptop is a Gateway. My laptop has a touchpad lock on it. Ive gone to the control panel and made sure it is enabled so im not sure what to do??? I cant get it to work again. I think I unlocked it once before with one of the function keys but I cant find anywhere which one to use? Im new to computers so its hard to remember how to do everything. Please help!


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

Press the function (Fn) Button and F9 at the same time.


----------



## Kourtney (Apr 15, 2010)

Thanx so much Ent! Any tips on when I should do this? Can I do this at any time, or do I wait until my laptop is booting up? Sorry for harassing you! One more question...! Does it matter if my external mouse is plugged in? Its not working while im online but im gonna try it when I log off again. I'll let you know how it works out. I appriciate your time and patience, im just learning so my question may have been silly, so thank you again!


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

On my own laptop (toshiba) I sometimes do this (hold Fn and press F9) to disable the touchpad while typing, so that It doesn't detect my hand as a click and move the cursor elsewhere. The external mouse has no effect--it still turns off the touchpad and not the mouse. I'm not sure what might have been the problem with yours if it didn't work.


----------

